# super MTA diesel farmall



## turboryan (Dec 28, 2008)

Can anyone tell me more about this farmall I have before I sell it? I was told it's a SMDTA How many of these were made? thanks for any help

Ryan
<a href="http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff240/turboryan/?action=view&current=Picture.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff240/turboryan/Picture.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff240/turboryan/?action=view&current=farmall006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff240/turboryan/farmall006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff240/turboryan/?action=view&current=farmall005.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff240/turboryan/farmall005.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff240/turboryan/?action=view&current=farmall002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff240/turboryan/farmall002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff240/turboryan/?action=view&current=farmall003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff240/turboryan/farmall003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a <a href="http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff240/turboryan/?action=view&current=farmall004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff240/turboryan/farmall004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>href="http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff240/turboryan/?action=view&current=farmall004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff240/turboryan/farmall004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------

